# S. Louisiana Gathering UPDATE:



## shooterrick (Aug 30, 2010)

OK folks.  The poll in the earlier post does not reflect the attendance of those that have confirmed.  To date we have indications of 20 participants including SMF MEMBERS and families.  So far 3 RV electric sites , 2 tent sites, and the only 2 bedrooms have been reserved. 

*If you plan on attending please contact Shooterrick, Eman, Alblancher, Mballi, or Bayouchilihead with any needs for tent space or RV space you may need so we can make you comfortable as possible.     *

We have a great time planned including Gumbo and basic sausage making demos and will be giving away the recipes for these to all attendees.  Butt and Brisket as well as a authentic southern breakfast and smoked snacks will be there. Fresh homemade cracklins are planned also.  Mrs. Shooters homade cinnimon rolls are always appreciated by all.  

We ask if attending that you bring a side dish if possible and coordinate these with eman.  While all donations to offset the cost of the event are appreciated they are not mandatory.  

SOOOOO, come one come all and lets pass a good time!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 30, 2010)

Sounds like it will be a blast.


----------



## chefrob (Aug 31, 2010)

bmudd14474 said:


> Sounds like it will be a blast.


i'm thinkin' very understated.........just the grub alone sounds great but it looks like there will be some great people in attendance.


----------



## bassman (Aug 31, 2010)

Sounds like you folks are going to have a blast!  Wish we could be there.


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 1, 2010)

OK we are having problems with some getting into chat so we will use the update thread.   i have the butt and brisket covered but the cost will be market closer to time.


----------



## bayouchilehead (Sep 1, 2010)

The price should start going down soon.


----------



## eman (Sep 1, 2010)

i finally made it


----------



## eman (Sep 1, 2010)

I have the shrimp and will get the sausage and buns for poboys and the rest of the stuff for the gumbo,


----------



## bayouchilehead (Sep 1, 2010)

Pulled Pork is the real trick!!


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 1, 2010)

OK .  I understand you have the sausage and buns covered for PO Boys.  Yum.  I have the meat and sausage for breakfast covered and will tow the Lang over to cook.  My buddy david indicated today he felt he was pretty sure he was coming and was going to sleep in the back of his mini SUV.  Right now i am planning Brisket and pulled pork for 25 and 5lbs of sausage made there and to use for breakfast Saturday.  It is my understanding Al has a grinder so I am not planning on bringing mine.  The sausage recipe I use is a Sage type that has a mild bite in it.  Not to spicy but has some kick.  Chet is getting the cracklins I believe.


----------



## bayouchilehead (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok folks, till next time......Smoke on!!!!


----------



## eman (Sep 1, 2010)

Rick you may want to figure on 10lbs of breakfast sausage  20+ folks  + if we make sausage gravy ?


----------



## alblancher (Sep 2, 2010)

I would like to pickup the non-perishables next week.  Please let me know if I need to add anything special?

Rick are you making your rub before the event?  What do I need to pickup for the Rubs if we do it at the farm

Chet, are you taking care of the Cracklins or do you want me to go to the Asian Grocery on the West Bank and pickup some Pork Bellies? 

I am probably going to pickup some belly to cold smoke bacon for the event so I can get what we need for the Craklins at the same time if you want to use bellies.

Al


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 2, 2010)

10lbs sausage it is.  I will make the rub here at home and have the sausage meat cut and ready to grind at Als,  I will have a premeasured packet of sausage spice made up and will bring copies of the recipe for all who want it.


----------



## eman (Sep 3, 2010)

I picked up a six pack of the squirt bottles today at wal mart for finishing sauce, bbq sauce ,etc.


----------



## alblancher (Sep 3, 2010)

OKEY Dokey,

I'll take them off the grocery list.  Leaving for Tennessee Amish Country at 3 am so I'll probably be out of pocket for a couple of days.  Liz wants some outdoor furniture and I'll spend my time lookin for some country hams.  We also plan to visit JD Distillery, maybe eat a bit of BBQ with Mr. Jack


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 3, 2010)

I just bought 2 butts for this weekend at 1.24 lb from my connection.  Locally buts on sale at windixi, oakpoint,  1.79 lb.  I butchered one into sausage meat ready to grind.  Will buy another to make full ten pounds to grind at the gathering.  After making rub I am out of a few whole spices but will order those this next week for the house and the rub for the gathering.


----------



## eman (Sep 4, 2010)

rick ,

 leblancs has  butts for $1.19 lb.

 I was doing some work at oak point out by your house last week and looked at their sale . select  grade  meat for 10 / 20cents a lb more than leblancs has choice angus for. next tue when they send me the sale i'll forward it to you.


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 10, 2010)

Bob I went to Lablancs in Walker today and picked up 2 butts for sausage at 1.00 per lb.  I am going to butcher Saturday for sausage and freeze for the gathering.  I will wait until the last week of Sept. to buy for the main meal of brisket and butt so we will have a fairly firm head count. 

Rick


----------



## eman (Sep 10, 2010)

Do i need to get sausage for poboys and gumbo??


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 11, 2010)

eman said:


> Do i need to get sausage for poboys and gumbo??


I think so but check with Al.  I am getting the butts and briskets for supper and sausage.  Let me know.

Rick


----------



## alblancher (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't mind making up a pork sausage prior to the gathering and then just putting it in my offset Friday afternoon if Rick doesn't have his Lang going yet.  I have the collagen casings, grinder and stuffer ready to go.  The main meal will be Gumbo so we shouldn't need to much.  I am also going to start curing a couple of pork bellies maybe 10 days before to put in the smokehouse for Saturday and Sunday breakfast.  I have never cured bacon with Steen's cane syrup but one of the bellies may get a taste of it.  I'm hoping to get the bellies and sausage started and then hand off the tending duties to a volunteer.  I'll have a third belly ready to be cut up to go in the Lard for cracklins if Bayou has trouble finding them.    Once the smokehouse gets smoking I'll probably cut up some block cheddar and mozzarella to get a taste of that pecan wood.  The cheese would be great to snack on and in the dinner salad.

I'll be at the farm the week prior to the gathering cleaning house cutting grass, gathering firewood, putting up screen tents, etc so if you can get ice, the veg's and bread for the poboys that would be a great help.   I can get the non-perishables the week before but I may ask Liz to stop at Sams for the milk, salad lettuce etc.

Anyone want to make a BBQ sauce for Friday night's poboys?  We can throw it together Friday afternoon.  I have a couple of jars of blackberry juice I put up this spring that may find it's way into the sauce.

Eman, are you still a little dry around the gills?  I'd hate to be the only one sipping on this bottle of JW Black.

Eman,  I have a length of 10/3 w ground if we can use that to run two trailers.  If not I have a couple of lengths of 10/2 w ground that should be long enough.  I'll pick up the receptacles and circuit breakers this week.

It got pretty hot up there this afternoon but the mornings have been georgeous.  Cool and breezy.  The sun is moving to the south so I suggest we give the tenters the option of setting up north of the driveway/treeline. That area doesn't get sunny until almost 10 am this time of year.

Later Gators,


----------



## eman (Sep 12, 2010)

Cool

 I have mandas sauge for the gumbo i just didnt know about the poboys . i'll just pick up 1 more box so you don't have to have sausage ready for friday .

 I'll get the buns and all the stuff for the gumbo .

 i'll plan on wiring the trailer hookups first thing when we get there fri.

 BTW.  I'm bringing a nice 7- 8 lb  boneless rib roast for the smoker on saturday.

 Figure some prime rib would hit the spot.


----------



## alblancher (Sep 12, 2010)

Manda's is good stuff.  Prime Rib huh?  Can't wait to try a piece of that.  

What materials do you want me to pick up for the trailer connections.  Remember Square D panel.

Just a note to everyone that the nearest grocery is a good 20 minutes away so try and either bring what you need or let us know so that I can have it picked up.   I'll pm the list of perishables and non perishables so you can either check off as already having or need us to pickup.  The new Dollar General just opened up in Pine.  I really am in the sticks on this one guys.  They should have soft drinks, chips etc.  I'll try and stop by and see if they have ice.

Al


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 12, 2010)

Sandy and I plan on working 1/2 day if possible friday and coming in that afternoon.  She will have her cin roll dough made in advance and will need refridgerator space for it.  I will have the sausage meat for breakfast and that nights basic sausage making tutorial ready to grind when I get there and set up.  I will be bringing the butts and briskets for Sat. supper and some homemade Q sauce pre made.  About 64 onces or so of my sweet and sassy sauce.  The seasoning for the meats and sausage I have covered.

Rick


----------



## eman (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a 120 qt ice chest that i can fill up w/ bags of ice on the way down. plus i have another 120 qt that will have the meat and seafood in it that will be full of ice. I know stove space is limited so i thought i'd bring my electric skillet to help w/ the breakfast cooking.


----------



## alblancher (Sep 15, 2010)

Chet,

Sorry to hear about the change in schedule.  Don't forget it's a pretty motorcycle ride to the farm from BR and if you want to ride up either before or after work we look forward to seeing you.  We will be watching the Saints game Sunday afternoon and probably be hanging around through at least Monday.  I'm sure we will have a spare couch or two if you decide to spend the night without going through the hassle of a tent.

Everybody

I'll pickup a spare belly for the cracklins.   I'm thinking that the ABTs should be something to do with local food,  maybe Lake Pontchartrain claw meat and shrimp. 

I had a couple ask about driving up with their two boys to spend the day with us Saturday.  We will have a Frisbee golf course set up and I am sure we can find something to help keep them entertained.  There will be campfires Friday and Saturday night so bring your marshmallows. 

Both Shooter and I will be hard to get in touch with the week before the party.  PM me within the next couple of weeks and I'll send you directions and my cell phone number.  Liz will be checking my email the week prior if I don't make it to a computer and Eman will be on line until Friday.

Hope to meet some new friends and share some great food and good times.

We still have trailer space available and plenty of shaded tent space.  Bring a sweater, it's been darn cool in the evening and early morning.  There are hotels within a 15-20 minute drive. 

Coming in from the East,  Mobile is 3hr to the event, from the West Lafayette is 2 3/4 hrs, Jackson MS is 2hrs to the North.

Al


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 15, 2010)

Al what motel would be the closest to the event thats decent?


----------



## alblancher (Sep 16, 2010)

Great to hear from you Jerry, 

The "Great Southern Motel"  30246 Hwy 21N in Angie, LA   Corner of Hwy 21 and Hwy 438.    985 986-2486   $  55/night with coupon

"Liberty Inn"  1942 Washington St.  Franklinton,  LA    985 839-4443  about the same price

We visited both, talked to the owners of both, Liz looked at them and said they where clean and the beds appeared to be halfway comfortable.

Her first choice would be the hotel in Angie but Angie is a bit smaller town then Franklinton.

I'll drive by them again next week to check their status.  Make sure nothing has changed in the last couple of months.  There shouldn't be any problems making reservations at the last minute but I will ask.

Al


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey guys I know it's been along time since I have spoke up. But things are getting really hard out here. I have to put a new roof on the front house and it's got me strapped for cash right now. I don't think that I will be bringing the RV so there's no need to save that spot for me. I might be able to tag team it with Jerry and the both of us travel together. But right now it's still up in the air. I hate to do this but this world today is not getting any better to an old builder out here. But you never know what might just happen.


----------



## alblancher (Sep 16, 2010)

Definetly get twin beds if you are going to share a room with Jerry  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Hope you can make it Mark,  I'd hate to have to wait until next spring to touch back with you guys.

Al


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 16, 2010)

Maybe my last night before leaving for Missouri 5am Sat. morn.  Will be spending time with family and new grandson.  When I get back I will pm the principals with my cell # and get final directions to tow the Lang to.  Looking forward to a great time!


----------



## dlwlb (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm a new member. I'm planning on attending the event. (Friend of ShooterRick)


----------



## eman (Sep 17, 2010)

If i was a friend of rick and sandys i don't know if i post it in open forum?

 Just kidding !!! LOL I consider them great friends. We will welcome you at the gathering and welcome to SMF!


----------



## alblancher (Sep 18, 2010)

DLWLB

Welcome to the forum and welcome to the party.  Look forward to meeting you.    Send my a PM if you need a phone number and directions.  I'll be a bit harder to get in touch with the week before because I'll be at the site cleaning up a bit.

Al


----------



## sumosmoke (Sep 18, 2010)

I didn't think I was going to make this, but am now committing to attending the event. I'll be riding into town with Jerry, and will probably get a room at the same hotel that he'll stay at.

Will give the Liberty Inn a call to check rates and such. Looking forward to seeing everyone again!


----------



## eman (Sep 19, 2010)

Fantastic!!! we were really looking forward to having our friends from fla. over for supper!


----------



## alblancher (Sep 19, 2010)

The more the merrier.  We convinced Rick to cook way more then we will ever eat so come hungry. 

Rick is smoking two Butts, two brisket flats and Bob's Rib Roast

Sandy is doing Cinnamon rolls

Bob is doing Gumbo, potato salad and sausage poboys

I'll do different types of ABTs (crabmeat, shrimp and something else), cracklins, BBQ Beans and help with breakfast.

The plan is to have food coming off the smoker all afternoon Friday and all day Saturday so we can kind of buffet all day long.  The main meal will be Saturday around 6pm. 

If you can't bring something but still want to cook let either Bob or I know what you need.  We will be happy to find you some cooktop space or smoker space and we'll even go to the grocery for you. 

If you would like to use the shower at the farm we just ask that you bring your own towels.  Bring your own drinks, we don't live in a dry parish (is there such a thing?) but the small local stores may not have what you drink so plan accordingly.

They just opened a Dollar General about 10 minutes away (whoopie!) so they have essentials, snacks and soft drinks but I didn't see beer or hard liquor.

I will try to hook up my HD TV for the games Saturday and Sunday.  Don't forget  LSU at Florida, Bama at South Carolina (BamaFan are you listening?) and Saints at Arizona on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 19, 2010)

Dang, Wish you guys wasn't almost 900 miles away.... Sounds like you are gonna have some fun...


----------



## alblancher (Sep 19, 2010)

OH yea I almost forgot the pecan smoked bacon I'll have coming out of the smokehouse Sat Am.  Thanks BEER-B-Q, wish you where coming.


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 25, 2010)

I am ordering the meat this week.  Will get 2 butts and 2 briskets unless I hear different.  Gotta regroup after 2100 mile drive roundtrip to see the new grandson and take inventory of my old bones.  LOL


----------



## eman (Sep 25, 2010)

Welcome Back and i hope all is well w/ the new grandbaby.


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 26, 2010)

I just ordered from Butcher and Packer a few spices I was low on and changed the ball on my reciever to accomadate the Lang.  I will premake the Rub and such.  Meat will be purchased for pickup next week just before the gathering.  I believe Dave and Ruby are still coming and David is lining up a motel close by.  Getting to crunch time and I have a lot of catch up at work this week since I was gone all last week.  The grandkids are great!


----------



## alblancher (Sep 26, 2010)

Long term weather forecast for the event is *GREAT.  *Highs during the day in the low 80s and overnight lows in the low 60s.  New Moon weekend, Jupiter at nearest point in 12 years,   Gorgeous if it holds up.  

The big project I was involved in for work has been basically completed and will not start up again until after the event so I will be spending a good bit of time at the farm.  Still need to gather campfire wood, mop floors, bring cooking utensils, mostly small things left to be done.

Picking up the bellies for the Steens cured bacon Monday and will start the cure that afternoon.    Most of the non-perishables have been purchased.  Just want to cut grass a couple of more times and clean out the summer time garden.  Weed eat around the fruit trees and cut walking paths through the other side of the property. 

I was able to split the smaller pieces of Pecan I have but the large pieces have not dried enough yet so Rick please bring your fuel.

Looking forward to it,   12 days and counting.

Considering it's our first event looks like we will have a nice little crowd for Saturday.


----------



## alblancher (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh and I forgot to mention some great ball games scheduled for that weekend.


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 28, 2010)

I will be getting the Pecan ready this weekend and an oil change.  Packing my Cater Box for transport and have ordered the meat for pickup next week.  Darran from the Q joint may have a cater gig that weekend but if not may make a day trip for Saturday.  Should be plenty if he shows up so I dont see a prob with a drop in.


----------



## alblancher (Sep 28, 2010)

No problem with drop ins  we will have more than enough food to share with anyone that shows up.  Seating for the LSU game however is determined by who made the commitment first.!


----------



## eman (Oct 3, 2010)

5 Days and counting!!!

 I don't know about anyone else ,But i am getting pumped . This gathering is going to be a blast and hopefully everyone will leave wanting to come back for the next one.

 Weather forcast looks to be the best we could hope for. Cool nights warm days.  No forcast for any rain.

 anyone that wants to attend but has not spoke up ,It's not to late . Just let us know you're coming .

 We will have plenty of food for all.

       We hope to see y'all there .


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 3, 2010)

I am working friday till 11am and then head home and hook up the smoker and toss everything in the pickup.  Then down 16 we go.

Looking for ward to it.


----------



## dickie3496 (Oct 3, 2010)

Al, could you call me at 225-278-0806 --Dickie H.--Thanks


----------



## eman (Oct 3, 2010)

hey dickie.

You live in back brusly or the front side?


----------



## alblancher (Oct 3, 2010)

For you non cajun types its pronounced  Brewwwwwwwly

I've only been there once but he does know how to boil crawfish and a pretty avid fisherman.


----------



## eman (Oct 3, 2010)

Dickey will know exactly what i,m talking about if he's from brusly


----------



## alblancher (Oct 4, 2010)

Just thought I would update the menu to this point

Friday, Saturday and Sunday Snacks

            Cracklins

            Moinks

            Pork Candy

            ABTs

            Tortilla Rollups

            Anaheim Peppers stuffed with shrimp and seasonings Smoked

            Calas

            Watermelon from the garden

Friday Night

            Bob’s Gumbo

            Sausage Poboys

            Potato Salad

Saturday Breakfast

            Sandy’s sweet rolls

            Breakfast sausage by Rick

            Steen's cured bacon

            Eggs

            Grits

Saturday Dinner

            Brisket

            Butt

            Rib Roast

            Purple Hull peas with bacon and ham

            Al’s baked beans

            Corn Pudding

            Italian Salad

            Cole Slaw

            Calas

            Peach and Blueberry cobbler

            Desert by Kathy

Sunday Breakfast

            Sausage

            Bacon

            Eggs

            Oatmeal

            Baked Grits

            Biscuits

Sunday Lunch

            Leftovers      

Drinks

            Bob’s special cocktails


----------



## eman (Oct 4, 2010)

Don't count on my cocktails quite yet . I am still working on it trying different combos and different alcohols (Tough job ,But someone has to do it).

 I should have something ready by fri night . But i may be the only one that will drink it.


----------



## alblancher (Oct 4, 2010)

Bob, let me give you a hint.  "Only the first one has to be good if it's stong enough".


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 5, 2010)

My order from BP with all the fresh spices and such came in so tonight and tomorrow I will be making rub and sausage season.  YUM


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 7, 2010)

I picked up about 18lbs of prk butt and 12 lbs of brisket flats only tonight.  All tucked in the fridge awaiting the cooler tomorrow.  Sandy is making roll dough tonight and transporting tomorrow.  We are all packed and will load about 1130 tomorrow and try and get on the road by 1230 at the latest.  That should put us in the area around 2 or 230.  Looking forward to seeing you all.  Ruby is bringing her tent and coming later that evening after work.  I believe David is now not coming until Saturday as a day trip. 

Later all.


----------



## eman (Oct 7, 2010)

Sure as shootin , I'll probably see you there!


----------



## dickie3496 (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## shooterrick (Nov 1, 2010)

Dickie some great shots.  I look like I hit the white lightnin hard.  lol


----------



## alblancher (Nov 1, 2010)

Yea,

And these pics make me look fat!!


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 1, 2010)

What a great looking event. I truly wish I could have been there. Awesome looking food but where were these cocktails


----------



## chefrob (Nov 1, 2010)

great pics!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eman (Nov 1, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> What a great looking event. I truly wish I could have been there. Awesome looking food but where were these cocktails


If ya look at that goofy looking guy sitting in the rocker he has an empty one . And if you look at that same goofy looking guy standing by my gumbo pot in my gumbo stained tee shirt ,

The big glass is full again. Them things are goooooood.


----------



## eman (Nov 1, 2010)

Since i am here , I would like to thank everyone who attended the first of what i hope is to become an

annual gathering ,

 I think everyone had a good time and had some really good grub.

 I know sherrie and i had a blast.

 If you get a chance to attend a gathering of the smokers in your area or  can travel to a distant one PLEASE DO!

 It is a fun weekend and you can do a little or alot .

 I think Jerry enjoyed his time there cause he could relax and not have to play host to a bunch of folks.

 Sherrie ( my wife) really enjoyed herself as she got to get in al and liz kitchen and take over (LOL ).

 I know i enjoyed myself as my Big glass stayed full and i have fun anytime i get to cook gumbo.

  We really missed Laurel , mark, tim and Karen wish y'all could have come enjoyed your selves.


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm new to this site,but have been making sausage for the last 3 years with my kids. About 2 years my son and I built our smoke house which has given us hours of pleasure. I would love try some new recipes if anyone would have any to share and maybe bounce some new ideals off some other people with the same passion that I have. If you have another meet in south Louisiana let me know I would love to attend. Thanks


----------



## eman (Nov 3, 2010)

Shoney boy, Please drop by roll call and introduce yourself so that we can give ya a proper SMF welcome.                                                                        We hope to have another louisiana gathering in the fall of 2011 . There is usually a spring time one out side of tallahassie fla. that alot of us from this area attend.


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 4, 2010)

I new to this site, I'm still learning how it works. Where/what is roll call ? Thanks SB


----------



## eman (Nov 4, 2010)

Shoneyboy said:


> I new to this site, I'm still learning how it works. Where/what is roll call ? Thanks SB


Go to the top of page and click on forums. scroll down to announcements and under that heading you will see roll call click there and join in.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 4, 2010)

Here's a link to the Roll Call section http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/list/133   basically just start a new thread there telling us a little about you, your smoking experience, and what your smoking on. By the way welcome to the site the Gathering was great and I hope they'll be doing another one next year. We'll be having one in N Fl this April haven't gotten the exact date yet but would be glad to see ya attend


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you so much!!!!


----------

